# Channel Islands/Jersey Guernsey



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

Channel islands located just off the French Coast.

made up of (in size order)Jersey Guernsey Alderney Sark and Herm and some more!
Independent of the UK with direct flight links with UK and France.

there a low tax area and great for a holiday!









st Peter Port capital of Guernsey (above)









Herm island just off Guernsey (above) shell beach

The islands are kept warm by the gulf stream (warm water coming across from the Carribean)









one of the new hotels! (Above)









jersey above

Channel island thread>

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566354









above hotel on Herm the whitehouse!

--------------------------------------------------------------

www.jerseyguernsey.com

http://www.2012infohub.2012olympichost.com/


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow, looks very beautiful. And I like the palm trees.


----------



## Leah777 (Mar 17, 2008)

It looks very beautiful and peaceful. I've always wanted to visit but haven't made it yet. Hopefully I will at some point soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leah777 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Guernsey videos*


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful beautiful beautiful


----------



## Carlcoxmi6ciapayroll (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice place


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

st peter port (one of the best Harbour capitals in europe)

















Capital of Guernsey


----------



## Commissaire Maigret (Apr 30, 2008)

seems so peaceful...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice islands!!

Seems like a caribbean style, full of harmony.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

victor hugo home in St Peter Port Guernsey
*Hauteville House*

On 16 May 1856, thanks to the success of his Contemplations, Victor Hugo bought Hauteville House in Guernsey, a large white building with a garden overlooking the sea. An enthusiastic collector of secondhand furniture and bric-à-brac, he brought back a profusion of chests, sideboards, carpets, mirrors, crockery, figurines and other objects from his excursions around the island. He put his boundless imagination to work on the house, spending months overseeing a major conversion on a medieval pattern, which gave this unique building an inner force and mystery. Hugo lived in Hauteville House until 1870, when he returned to France after the fall of the Second Empire, but he stayed here again for a year in 1872-73, for a week in 1875 and for four months in 1878. Here he completed many of his masterpieces, including La Légende des siècles, Les Misérables, William Shakespeare, Les Chansons des rues et des bois, Les Travailleurs de la mer and L’Homme qui rit.

you should know the show Les Misérables?

http://www.victorhugo.gg/ official website


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Booked a holiday there for this summer. Looking forward to it. Will also be staying some time in St Malo, France, which is pretty close.


----------



## Commissaire Maigret (Apr 30, 2008)

so, you need to post the photos for us, after


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

Justme said:


> Booked a holiday there for this summer. Looking forward to it. Will also be staying some time in St Malo, France, which is pretty close.


Great you staying in Jersey or Guernsey? Hope your over
for august and the Battle of Flowers!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

jerseyboi said:


> Great you staying in Jersey or Guernsey? Hope your over
> for august and the Battle of Flowers!


Staying in Guernsey for a week, but will visit Jersey on one day. Unfortunately, I will miss the Battle of Flowers.

Maybe you can recommend a good restaurant on Guernsey. Something that the locals rave about.

Also (at the other end of the scale) is there a really good fish&chip shop on the Island.

And finally, which is the best pub in the St Peter Port area? I mean one with lots of character and friendly atmosphere.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

auberge is a great place http://www.theauberge.gg/
however St Peter port is full of places to eat! ( and I mean full! )
one fish and chips place behind the Market.......

Pubs! lots across the the island...
In St Peter port lots of Pubs with lots of character
as the town is so old!


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

May 9th is a national holiday for the islands and is Liberation day, a great
time to be in the islands.......

The day is marked as its the day the British liberated the main Islands.
Parades and celebrations and large firerwork displays centered around
both habour capitals in the evening and remebrance around the Liberation
Squares in St Peter port ( Guernsey) St Helier (Jersey)










The back ground

Europe had fallen to Germany and the advancing troops where only miles away from
the islands.( islands are in sight of the french coast)
Britain avacuated those that wanted to leave with a small fleet of Ships,
(little notice was given and those that wanted to leave left in what clothes they had on, little time to pack a case)
and sent word through the USA Embassy in Berlin that the islands had been
demiltaryised, however The message didnt reach the Germans.

Several German reconisance plances saw large amounts of trucks heading
for the islands capitals and port and the Germans decided to bomb
the harbours and what they thought was troop/miltary trucks, however the Islands
had a large 'Agriculture industry' and where tomato trucks heading for the docks..
the islands had not any an British armed forces left, even the British governer had left.

Later at the Airports the overhead german scout planes noticed that both airport
seemed unguarded and tryed to land. They where greeted with not any
opposition,because all the armed forced had left.....and the islands began there occupation...

(more to come)


----------



## Commissaire Maigret (Apr 30, 2008)

Jerseyboy, one question:

People Channel Islands in general, feel like a british citizens?


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

Commissaire Maigret said:


> Jerseyboy, one question:
> 
> People Channel Islands in general, feel like a british citizens?


well its strange releationship! yes the islanders do have British passports
however the connection is with the british crown, and not the government however theres great historical links..so its rather complex! and its the british crown that gave the islands 'special rights' or independence! however both Jersey and Guernsey are very independent remain out side the EU and not
part of the UK. Britain looks after defence and foreign affairs, and last year
Jersey signed a new treaty to allow her to make foreign treaties
with other states, so the islands are slowly moving away...
so its rather mixed!


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

BATTLE OF FLOWERS










the highlight of the summer is the 'battle of flowers'
jersey has the bigger event and takes place on the main road
along the main bay in front of its capital
Guernsey is in a parade ground........both in August.

each part of the island or parishs sends a float with a diffrent
theme every year made up of fresh flowers and large business!

the 'battle' is the highlight of the summer!










Website>
http://www.battleofflowers.com/history/last_battles.htm


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely pictures, looks like a very elegant place to visit, must go there sometime.


----------

